# Good books on CP



## Ann Marie (May 18, 2013)

Hi!

What are the best books out there on intermediate to advance CP soapmaking. Any suggestions? 

Thank you!


----------



## soapsydaisy (May 19, 2013)

I haven't read this book but I was very excited to see that it is written by Anne-Marie. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/161212089X/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mel z (May 19, 2013)

This one gets quoted a lot here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1935652095/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I don't know what the best books are, my DD sent this for Mother's Day (so sweet!), and it is a good read, loads of recipes:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0882669656/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## kazmi (May 19, 2013)

I've only read several beginners books and I like Susan Miller Cavitch's books.  I think I'm going to pick up the book Soapdaisy mentions and the Scientific Soapmaking book Mel mentions.  Both look like good reads!


----------



## lsg (May 19, 2013)

The Everything Soapmaking Book


----------



## DeeAnna (May 19, 2013)

With some reservations, I suggest this one: http://www.diycosmetics.com/the-super-naturally-series-making-soap-naturally

The authors touch on a wide variety of subjects that would interest an intermediate or advanced soaper, and I am certainly learning more about butter soap, liquid soap, and different methods of HP and CP soap making. I find myself nodding and thinking "Hmmm, that's  good to know!", but unfortunately I would read on and grind my teeth in  frustration.

The authors discuss some topics beautifully, but others in confusing and overly-complicated depth. Still more topics they dismiss after a brief explanation and airy dismissal, which was annoying to me. They also present some information as "facts" that I felt were personal beliefs or were theories not well  supported by science. 

The authors have a companion recipe book that is not yet published, and they refer the reader in several places to the recipe book for detailed information on making a particular soap. I found that frustrating. I would have preferred to see a basic recipe given in THIS first book for a particular soap or soaping technique, and then refer the reader to the second book for options, etc.

I would never give this book to a beginner, even though the book contains step by step tutorials. There are few illustrations that is a disadvantage to many beginners -- a picture, 1000 words, and all that. Some tutorials refer the reader back to an earlier tutorial to avoid repeating information. While I see the point in doing that, the practice is awkward and not helpful to a beginner, especially since they don't give a page number reference. I also think the confusing way that some information is presented could be a turn off to some beginners.

This book will stay on my bookshelf as a reference. But I will use it to supplement my knowledge, not be my main source of information.


----------



## hoegarden (May 19, 2013)

I have these 2 books when I first learn soaping. "The Everything Soapmaking Book" and "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Making Natural Soap"

These 2 books are pretty easy to understand for beginners. But they are just the beginning. As time goes by, I read more books but still I feel that the basics in these 2 books makes it easier for beginners to start.

Just for reference.


----------



## OliveOil2 (May 19, 2013)

"The Complete Idiot's Guide to Making Natural Soap" is great for any beginner having difficulty using Soap Calc, or learning the process step by step.The title isn't really a true reflection of how much information is involved, I think this is a good book for beginners. I did question the section on CPOP, they suggested 4 hours! In any case the book is a very good starting point.


----------



## Amber123 (Jul 3, 2014)

*I liked this one too*



lsg said:


> The Everything Soapmaking Book


''

I just wish it had some colorful and  pretty pics included


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 3, 2014)

I enjoyed _The Soapmaker's Companion: A Comprehensive Guide with Recipes, Techniques & Know-How_ - by Susan Miller Cavitch, and _The Complete Idiot's Guide to Making Natural Soap, _which is/was free available as PDF.
 (There are scientific books too, but extremely expensive!)

 Both just for reference.
 In all books you'll find controversies or things you don't agree with or experience differently; insights change over time too.

 IMHO you'll find the most recent and adequate information on the soap fora, where people have tested all possible methods, oils and other ingredients. 
 If you wish to educate yourself further, study the chemistry of soap making and of oils and what those oils might bring to the table.
 (If the goodies would survive the lye attack.)

 Hands-on experience and epic failures will teach you in combination with theoretical knowlegde. 
 Don't believe everything you read/see on the internet.


----------

